# Why do some man have a tendency of doing such thing?



## Sarahii (Sep 27, 2020)

Can someone please tell why do some MAN that has a beautiful, intelligent woman as a girlfriend will want to make her insecure mentioning or better said *strutting* in her face of how gorgeous/precious another woman is (actress, celebrity, etc) 

What is it about these man? WHY? Do they want to take you a notch down or want you to feel insecure, less than or inadequate.

what isthe real reason behind this behavior?!


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Sarahii said:


> Do they want to take you a notch down or want you to feel insecure, less than or inadequate.


Yes, to all of those. Their own self esteem is in the trash, they wonder how they got you in the first place, and they want you to think that you can be easily replaced. This can quickly turn bad. Jealousy, control, physical abuse. Run.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Immaturity probably.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

C.C. says ... said:


> Yes, to all of those. Their own self esteem is in the trash, they wonder how they got you in the first place, and they want you to think that you can be easily replaced. This can quickly turn bad. Jealousy, control, physical abuse. Run.


I agree with everything you’ve said here.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Sarahii said:


> Can someone please tell why do some MAN that has a beautiful, intelligent woman as a girlfriend will want to make her insecure mentioning or better said *strutting* in her face of how gorgeous/precious another woman is (actress, celebrity, etc)
> 
> What is it about these man? WHY? Do they want to take you a notch down or want you to feel insecure, less than or inadequate.
> 
> what isthe real reason behind this behavior?!


Both sexes do it.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Sarahii said:


> What is it about these man? WHY? Do they want to take you a notch down or want you to feel insecure, less than or inadequate.


They probably feel like they don't deserve you and could easily lose you, so they want to make sure you don't go anywhere by tanking your self-esteem as much as theirs. 

You are not married to this man, so I'd suggest thinking long and hard if this is worth dealing with. If it is, some therapy is definitely needed. If he refuses that, then you know this will never change. At that point you will have to decide if you want to put up with it for the rest of your married life, with the possibility of it getting even worse.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think this is all a bunch of assumption gun jumping. What did he do or say ?

My wife and I point out hotties to each other. Neither of us are being bitter jerks ... we just appreciate good looking opposite sex .... nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Because men who do that are selfish and immature. Why are you still with him?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

A person who says an actress or celebrity is attractive is not necessarily strutting anything in their SO's face nor trying to make them feel bad. An off hand comment about some celebrity is a throw away comment. It's not a behavior limited to one gender. Some men do this but so do some women. 

Last night I was watching cable news with my husband & a new reporter came on the screen. I said "ooh he's cute." It was a causal observation not an insult to my marriage. 

Now if one's SO is constantly talking about this celebrity & saying stupid stuff like "I wish you were more like [the celebrity]" that would be problematic. 

So what exactly is your SO saying?


----------



## CountryMike (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, but mostly if an extreme and intentional hurt is the objective. 

Most couples; the W says Jason Memoa is hot, a H may say wonder woman Gal Gadot is hot, all in playful conversation for example, without such hurtful intentions, too, so there's that.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

CountryMike said:


> Yes, but mostly if an extreme and intentional hurt is the objective.
> 
> Most couples; the W says Jason Memoa is hot, a H may say wonder woman Gal Gadot is hot, all in playful conversation for example, without such hurtful intentions, too, so there's that.


I think if somebody is truly upset that their SO mentions an actor/actress is hot, it's probably an insecurity issue on their side


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> I think if somebody is truly upset that their SO mentions an actor/actress is hot, it's probably an insecurity issue on their side


Depends how it's done, how often it's done and why it's done.


----------



## Sarahii (Sep 27, 2020)

bobert said:


> They probably feel like they don't deserve you and could easily lose you, so they want to make sure you don't go anywhere by tanking your self-esteem as much as theirs.
> 
> You are not married to this man, so I'd suggest thinking long and hard if this is worth dealing with. If it is, some therapy is definitely needed. If he refuses that, then you know this will never change. At that point you will have to decide if you want to put up with it for the rest of your married life, with the possibility of it getting even worse.


Absolutely, it’s just a bit weird and frustrating that he talks like a parrot about the stupidest things, like why so and so live in such place or this and that!! It seems as if he had complex or inferiority issues.

The fact that he talks so much not even my friend or some family members don’t want him near.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sarahii said:


> The fact that he talks so much not even my friend or some family members don’t want him near.


So why are you with Mr. Charming?


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I look too and sometimes comment, so does my husband, and then I look away and don’t think much about that other attractive person. Just like a painting or flower or beautiful blue sky. Look at that, there it is, moving on.

But as above poster suggested there’s looking and commenting in a way that DOESN’T make your spouse feel lesser and lower. Is he building you up in other ways? Letting you know that you ARE intelligent and beautiful? That’s the real indicator behind what he means by these constant comments. And I’m assuming it’s contestant to the point of your frustration?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Luckylucky said:


> I look too and sometimes comment, so does my husband, and then I look away and don’t think much about that other attractive person. Just like a painting or flower or beautiful blue sky. Look at that, there it is, moving on.
> 
> But as above poster suggested there’s looking and commenting in a way that DOESN’T make your spouse feel lesser and lower. Is he building you up in other ways? Letting you know that you ARE intelligent and beautiful? That’s the real indicator behind what he means by these constant comments. And I’m assuming it’s contestant to the point of your frustration?


This hits right at the issue I have with my wife behaving this way. While I don't necessarily think she is being malicious to actively cut me down, I do think she is rather insensitive and oblivious. She will gush and drool and actively seek out certain celebs, and rather expressively acknowledge hot men on the television, movies. Where it becomes hurtful is that she struggles to express the same sorts of feelings towards me, or as you put it so eloquently, she struggles with building me up.

She has toned herself down a lot over the years, but the damage has been done, and I will never feel as if I am anything more than passable to her in the raw attractiveness department. Any comfort I feel in my own body has to come from myself.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Lack of intelligence.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

If a man really loves his wife, he wouldn't do this since it's disrespectful. I'm old enough to know doing that is not going to end well. My wife and I would be watching TV and sometimes she would says "she's hot". And yeah the woman might be, but my wife wasn't looking for me to agree with her. She was looking for me to say, "yeah she's okay, but not as hot as you".

So I think those guys either have a low self-esteem and are looking to feel better at the expense of their wife. Or they just don't love their wives and don't care if she knows it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

SCDad01 said:


> If a man really loves his wife, he wouldn't do this since it's disrespectful. I'm old enough to know doing that is not going to end well. My wife and I would be watching TV and sometimes she would says "she's hot". And yeah the woman might be, but my wife wasn't looking for me to agree with her. She was looking for me to say, "yeah she's okay, but not as hot as you".
> 
> So I think those guys either have a low self-esteem and are looking to feel better at the expense of their wife. Or they just don't love their wives and don't care if she knows it.


OR if your wife is looking for you to say "she isn't as hit as you" she may be the one with low self-esteem?


----------



## Theborg (Apr 13, 2021)

Turn it around. Tell him how hot Vin Diesel's body is. Or how attractive Raoul Bova is. Or how athletic Tom Brady is. If he's not happy hearing this, tell him that feelings can be hurt both ways. Sometimes you gotta fight fire with fire. The man needs to learn to curb his tongue...


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

What is the problem commenting on attractiveness of a celerity or an actress? You need to be totally stupid to be jealous of this. 

My wife and I are rather jealous but we never have any problem commenting on some actress in a movie or a singer. I never found my wife jealous or mad. Though I often say to my wife (and I really mean it) that no actress is as beautiful or sexy as she is. It is different than commenting on some one in our close circle, a friend for instance.


----------

